# not made in the USA



## phrose (Sep 1, 2009)

does any 1 realize the amount of time wasted with the 2nd rate material deliered to jobs ? just today a box of offset nipples and locknuts from same manu,topaz,who use to make em in the good ol USA ,lns too big to tighten on threads, 1900 boxes unthreaded, set screws stripping out in connectors,pipie kinking in benders etc add all this nonproductive time up


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

Please form complete, legible sentences and utilize punctuation to help get your point across.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

steelersman said:


> Please form complete, legible sentences and utilize punctuation to help get your point across.



Yes and it was that way 39 years ago when I was an apprentice.

Manufactures drive the quality control and us (the consumers ) demand cheaper products. We get what we get.

FPE and ZINSCO made in America.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

phrose said:


> 1900 boxes unthreaded


Yeah, that must be a real pain to have to thread 1,900 boxes. I'd hate to be the guy assigned to that task.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

brian john said:


> FPE and ZINSCO made in America.


Made in America. Installed in Canada. HaHA!
I heard they got alot more FPE installed north of the border.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

ive been having alot of problems out of wheatland emt latley, the coating on the inside is rough. its still made in the us isnt it?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I came across a R40 CFL made in *Poland* today :laughing:

When I unscrewed it, the R40 glass part came off from the CFL socket and I was left with a basic 18W CFL for a table lamp


----------



## phrose (Sep 1, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Please form complete, legible sentences and utilize punctuation to help get your point across.


 why you dont understand brooklynese


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

No, I'm having trouble with it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Never a good thing to post duplicate threads here.. I know you are new :thumbsup:


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

phrose said:


> pipie kinking in benders


Pipie? As in Pipie Longstocking? That must be hard to bend Pipie Longstocking like that. I gotta see some pictures!


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Pipie? As in Pipie Longstocking? That must be hard to bend Pipie Longstocking like that. I gotta see some pictures!


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

phrose said:


> why you dont understand brooklynese





steelersman said:


> No, I'm having trouble with it.


 Me too.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Duplicate.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

phrose said:


> why you dont understand brooklynese


That's not "Brooklynese". I can read an accent.
That's just plain poor writing. :whistling2:


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

I was in a meeting last year with a Crouse Hinds rep now this is when gas prices were at there highest he told us that when C-H moved their EMT fitting manufacturing to China it was costing them $4000.00 a conex box to ship them to the US . At that time it was costing them $21,000.00 a conex box to ship to the US.
He did tell us that C-H manufactures their cast fittings in the US and Canada now that was last year.
I cannot remember the last time I saw a wiring device made in the in the USA.
Something to look for is that GE sells 2 types of small molded case circuit breakers the shiney black are made in Asia but the dirty looking ones are made in the USA. The catalogs numbers are almost the same. I was looking at one Home Depot with in the last two weeks. My electrical distributor showed me that about 3 years ago . They did not know about the difference until one of their customers showed them.


----------



## user5941 (Mar 16, 2009)

steelersman said:


> Please form complete, legible sentences and utilize punctuation to help get your point across.


 I see the reputation of this board is well deserved.


----------



## Boneshaker (Jul 31, 2009)

Why Dan, whatever does that mean?


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

rewire said:


> I see the reputation of this board is well deserved.



How's that wirenut bucket and gas savings going for you?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

rewire said:


> I see the reputation of this board is well deserved.


What, that we like to write and speak like the intelligent people that we are? :thumbsup:


----------



## BP_redbear (Jun 22, 2008)

*Inferior materials really tick me off...*



steelersman said:


> Please form complete, legible sentences and utilize punctuation to help get your point across.


I agree, although I, myself, try to type faster than I should, and misspell, or mix up letters, etc.

At least on here, we have the chance to re-read posts, and if it is at least _mostly_ legible, for the most part, can determine what the author meant to type or say.

...I *can't stand* working with people who blurt out incomprehensible half-sentences, and expect that I can know what their instruction and intention is. I make people repeat themselves. I (a 2nd yr apprentice) told a foreman and a journeyman the other day to speak one at a time, because they were both telling me different instructions at the same time. Then, I had to ask the foreman to repeat himself TWICE, and say to him "Speak in complete sentences, please." :001_huh:
I can't read your %*@! mind !!!

I'm not perfect, but good GOD man, think before you speak... 

Getting back to the subject... Inferior fittings, especially overseas imports are another thing that I am intolerant of... 

(Hope that I didn't misspell anything... or miss a punctuation...) Maybe I will get a break... Steelers fan here!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Speedy Petey said:


> What, that we like to write and speak like the intelligent people that we are? :thumbsup:


eye do mi beast to drag it down


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

BP_redbear said:


> ...I *can't stand* working with people who blurt out incomprehensible half-sentences, and expect that I can know what their instruction and intention is. I make people repeat themselves. I (a 2nd yr apprentice) told a foreman and a journeyman the other day to speak one at a time, because they were both telling me different instructions at the same time. Then, I had to ask the foreman to repeat himself TWICE, and say to him "Speak in complete sentences, please." :001_huh:
> I can't read your %*@! mind !!!


The EXACT same philosophy applies to typing.


----------



## Lucky (Sep 16, 2009)

I worked a job in the Vancouver area quite a few years ago. The Distribution was made by FPE; it was some of the crappiest commercial equipment I had ever seen. Knife edges all over the place, definitely a finger slicer. MADE IN CANADA, yet. I asked the foreman if he knew what FPE stood for, he said FEDERAL PIONEER EQUIPMENT, no I said, F--KIN' POOR EQUIPMENT!!!. I'e always been a SQUARE D fan ever since I went to trade school in 1962. I would not put an FPE panel in my house, nor would I put it in anybody elses house unless they specifically asked for it.
Lucky


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

BP_redbear said:


> I agree, although I, myself, try to type faster than I should, and misspell, or mix up letters, etc.
> 
> At least on here, we have the chance to re-read posts, and if it is at least _mostly_ legible, for the most part, can determine what the author meant to type or say.
> 
> ...


 
Since you asked: the "myself" in the ridiculously redundent participle "I, myself" does nothing to emphasize the fact that you were involved or clarify the statement. (Consider yourself served by a certified Word Police Officer http://www.theatlantic.com/unbound/wordpolice/ .)


----------



## pinkwildflower (Jan 16, 2012)

Globalization is a complex issue that touches many things. I'm afraid it is here to stay. Poor quality manufactured goods is one example of globalization gone awry. I wish we could procure and purchase locally manufactured materials at a reasonable price. I hope that smart and inspired people will start making and supplying them. But the chances of that happening on the mainstream market are real slim. Probably better to hope for small batch boutique products custom made for socially inclined rich people. The cutting edge of our industry is forward thinking and has a technological/green bent, but the bread and butter of our industry is stuck with the chinese conex boxes full of crap.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

How is this a union topic?


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

phrose said:


> why you dont understand brooklynese


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

sparky970 said:


> How is this a union topic?


 
Made in America Union made. Please be proud


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

So how's that free market workin' out for y'all?

~CS~


----------



## coon88 (Dec 9, 2011)

Just buy American Fittings if you want made in the USA, but if you use there cost you probally wont get the job unless is a goverment job and required. Alot of Arlington items are also made in the states, if you go to there webpage it will let you know country of orgin.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

As to the cost of it all>

http://economyincrisis.org/content/cost-of-free-rade

~CS~


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I will point out that we only have ourselves to blame because the vast majority of us shop by price for the majority of our purchases. 


I will also point out this is a really old thread. :jester:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

BBQ said:


> > I will point out that we only have ourselves to blame because the vast majority of us shop by price for the majority of our purchases.
> 
> 
> and you'd be_ right_ BBQ , further, in this economy the _choice_ to do so, _and_ win a bid , becomes a slimmer proposition
> ...


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Really? The only thing I could read from the OP is something about a Pipie in a bender. 
Maybe that sums up the whole situation.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

chicken steve said:


> So how's that free market workin' out for y'all?
> 
> ~CS~


So far so good and things seem to be looking up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

user4818 said:


> Yeah, that must be a real pain to have to thread 1,900 boxes. I'd hate to be the guy assigned to that task.


 
But if you had one of those $300 dewally impacts that kick the crap outta milwalkee den youd been done before ya started!:thumbsup: :jester:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

BBQ said:


> I will also point out this is a really old thread. :jester:



And the "OP" is long gone..
*phrose







*

*Junior Member*

Last Activity: 09-01-2009 10:25 PM


----------



## LJSMITH1 (May 4, 2009)

coon88 said:


> Just buy American Fittings if you want made in the USA, but if you use there cost you probally wont get the job unless is a goverment job and required. Alot of Arlington items are also made in the states, if you go to there webpage it will let you know country of orgin.


 
Or...Bridgeport Fittings...:thumbsup:


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

LJSMITH1 said:


> Or...Bridgeport Fittings...:thumbsup:


Bridgeport used to suck big time. Until they purchased all the equipment from Regal. Bridgeport and Arlington are top notch for what I use them for.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

brian john said:


> So far so good and things seem to be looking up.


and hey, i'm _glad_ for you Brian

just remember your _micro_ economic bliss lives in _macro_ economic limbo

~CS~


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

MechanicalDVR said:


> But if you had one of those $300 dewally impacts that kick the crap outta milwalkee den youd been done before ya started!:thumbsup: :jester:


Maybe if you bought the dewalt more then 10 years ago.

The ones they make these days are garbage. Milwaukee stuff has gotten much better recently and has replaced dewalt on my trucks.

There is a pile of old dewalt tools and batteries in the corner of my shop, I haven't had the heart to throw them out yet.


----------



## cccp sparky (Nov 5, 2011)

DEWALT impact drills an 18V is sometimes the 99 dollars at the ACME, but no batteries...


----------



## 19kilosparky984 (Sep 14, 2011)

cccp sparky said:


> DEWALT impact drills an 18V is sometimes the 99 dollars at the ACME, but no batteries...


Screw you Miller go play in your troll forum! Oh wait your back here because no one wants to go to your forum anymore......ROFLMAO


----------

